#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Καλιμπράρισμα θεοδόλιχου WILD T06-DISTOMAT D1000

## PANOS_TRIANTO

Καλησπερα συναδελφοι...
Ειμαι τοπογραφος του ΤΕΙ Αθηνων της παλιας σχολης ΣΤΕΦ και προσφατα επεσε στα χερια μου ενας θεοδολιχος WILD T06 με ενσωματωμενο EDM D1000.
Λογω αναγκαστικης καραντινας ασχοληθηκα λιγο παραπανω με το εν λογω οργανο που παροτι ειναι βαρυ και δυσχρηστο σε σχεση με τα νεας γενιας καταγραφικα μπορω να το χρησιμοποιησω σε μικρης κλιμακας αποτυπωσεις και χαραξεις κοντα στα 100 σημεια γιατι μετα γινεται κουραστικο.
Ο φακος του ειναι πολυ καλος και το μικροσκοπιο του βερνιερου ειναι ακομα ευαναγνωστο.
Το κουτι του περιεχει αλεν κλειδια για καλιμπαρισμα αλλα δεν εχω τολμησει ακομα να το ανοιξω.
Θα ηθελα να δωσω μια πνοη για μερικα χρονια στο συγκεκριμενο οργανο για συναισθηματικους αλλα και για εκπαιδευτικους λογους.
Αν καποιος συναδελφος εχει καποιο υλικο για οδηγιες καλιμπραρισματος ας ερθει σε επαφη μαζι μου.
Ευχαριστω πολυ.Καλα μετρηματα...

----------


## Xάρης

Αν πρόκειται για "μουσειακό" όργανο ίσως να βρεις βοήθεια σε κανένα πολυτεχνείο που ενδέχεται να το χρησιμοποιούν ακόμα.
Ίσως όχι σε τμήμα τοπογράφων που μάλλον θα έχουν σύγχρονα όργανα, αλλά σε τμήμα Πολιτικών Μηχανικών.

Επίσης, αν δεν το έχεις κάνει ήδη, θα σου πρότεινα να αποτανθείς σε κάποια εταιρεία που εμπορεύεται τοπογραφικά όργανα, όπου μπορεί να βρεις κανένα μερακλή συνάδελφο να σε βοηθήσει.
Ακόμα και σε τεχνολογικά μουσεία, όπως π.χ. το Noesis μπορεί να βρεις υλικό και βοήθεια.

----------

PANOS_TRIANTO

----------


## PANOS_TRIANTO

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση..Ο  μερακλής συνάδελφος ή η δωρεά σε κάποια σχολη ειναι οι πρώτες μου προτεραιότητες..Αν και το βλέπω λίγο σαν Lada Niva αν με καταλαβαίνεις...εκεί που το καταγραφικό στοιχίζει πανάκριβα στην επισκευή λόγω ψηφιακής κατασκευής, το αναλογικό  Wild θα σε κουράσει αλλα δεν θα παθει τίποτα οσο και να το χτυπήσεις...
Καλό βράδυ,καλό υπόλοιπο καλοκαιριού.

----------

